# I think my rat may have paraphimosis.



## BurdenArrow (Jul 19, 2012)

I live in a rural town where there is only two vets and they said they could not help with my rat Dipstick, so i need help. I think he may have paraphimosis. I had went to see my brother for about 3 weeks and left my rats with a friend when i got back he had this. 
So is this what he has?
and how can i help him to recover?
Thank you for the help


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't know if that's what your rat has, but here's some reading on it. http://ratguide.com/health/reproductive/paraphimosis.php

He needs to see a vet immediately, it's an urgent and painful condition.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

That is now beyond paraphimosis I think. I see infection and pus which needs antibiotics and fast. Does it smell utterly foul? Is his poor penis dry and cracked and swollen? If it was a mild case there are a lot of things you can do at home, but he needs antibiotics and pain meds from the vet now to be cured.

I am so sorry!

This is a mild case that was easily cured but I kept the penis moist and used several different things to get the swelling down so it could go back inside.  It looks like your boy has been "out" for a long time. Is he even able to urinate?


----------



## BurdenArrow (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you for the web site. I am going to call a few vets in the next town over in the morning.


----------



## BurdenArrow (Jul 19, 2012)

He can still urinate, but sadly it will be a couple of days before i can get him to the vet.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

BurdenArrow said:


> He can still urinate, but sadly it will be a couple of days before i can get him to the vet.


OK then for now lets deal with stuff you can do at home.

You will need to pick up KY Jelly and also infant liquid ibuprofen (the grape dyd-free Advil is often much liked by rats)

You will need to do sitz bath/soaks for your poor man in cool water to see if you can clean it out a bit.

The KY Jelly will have to be applied to keep it moist

The ibuprofen (PM me when you need help figuring out a dose, just give me an approx weight), is good for pain and for inflammation.

Kisses to the beautiful boy  How old is he?


----------



## BurdenArrow (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm going to go down to the general store today to get some infant ibuprofen, he is about to years old.


----------

